# Eggs?



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anyone use eggs or egg yolks in there soap? If so, what does it add?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I tried eggs at one time. Could not see if it added anything other than a mild yellow color. Label appeal perhaps? I won't be doing it again though. I had a lot of eggs cause I had chickens at the time.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

That's just gross  V


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> That's just gross  V


 :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

lol


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

But I sold all of the egg soap so I guess there is a market. Just not my thing.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I tried it once. It didn't do much for me either.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Thought about trying it, but can't bring myself to do it- have to agree with the above..... I don't like egg slime and have no desire to play with it 
That's not to say that you can't try it and see how\if you like the finished product


----------

